# Sibelius pre-purchase quesitons



## tfishbein82 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey,

I've got 3 questions for the knowledgeable group here at VI.

I'm thinking about (heavily leaning towards) the competitive upgrade to Sibelius from Finale. I've been trying the demo for a few days, but there's a few things holding me back - hopefully just because I haven't found how to do it.

1) How can I make a breath mark have a playback effect. I don't want to manually add a rest at the end of a measure, but I do want a brief pause there. This is easy in Finale by inserting a breath mark (a comma).

2) Can I scrub a note to get immediate audio feedback? You can do this in finale to here harmonies across the staves without playback.

3) Do you think Sib. 6 is coming soon? I know Sib. 5 has been around awhile, and I know the upgrades are usually a little more significant (and expensive) than say the annual Finale upgrades. In other words, I don't want to buy Sib. 5 today to find out there's a new version after NAMM and I have to pay a couple hundred $ to upgrade.

Thanks all you Sibelius experts,
Teddy


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone, anything? Please!


----------



## MMMusic (Feb 12, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've got 3 questions for the knowledgeable group here at VI.
> 
> ...


Hey teddy. You sound a bit desperat, so I'll try answer, although I'm not home right now.

1) I'm not sure. I usually add a breath mark from symbols, but obviously it doesn't have an effect. I'm at work right now, but try select the breath mark, and open the options toolbar. Under general, perhaps you are able to add a semi-fermata?

2) As far as I'm concerned, Sibelius doesn't have that feature. You have to get used to the difference from using SPACE or P to rehearse. If you want to hear across the staves, select a random note on the score, and play from there.

3) I myself am on Sibelius v. 4, and I'm anxiously awaiting the upgrade. Sibelius doesn't list anything on their homepage, but as Finale 2009 is coming out, my prediction is that we will have a Sib6 before summer. If things are moving ok in Finale, I'd wait until the upgrade is official. You'll probably have to pay the same for a 5-6 upgrade as a crossgrade.

hope some one wiser can expand on these answers.

MMM


----------



## mathis (Feb 12, 2009)

1) unfortunately not, only workaround is adding a small bar with a rest

2) unfortunately not, you have to play the desired chord

3) I'm sure if the new version is that close that you will get some fair deal.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm ... issues 1 and 2 are working with Overture BTW.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone.

I've decided to hold off on upgrading/crossgrading until I see what Finale 2010 and Sib. 6 (if it comes this year) offer.


----------

